# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  USS Nimitz vor Phuket am 02. Feb. 2010

## Bagsida

* USS Nimitz vor Phuket am 02. Feb. 2010*

Hab mir heute leider aus ca. 5 km Entfernung die USS-Nimitz angeschaut - das ist mit einer Canon Power Shot S50 (voller Digital-Zoom) und Nachbearbeitung mit PhotoShop draus geworden




Das Teil ist immerhin 330 m lang !

Inkl. Begleitschiffen sind das ca. 7.000 Besatzungsmitglieder (und auch ohne   ::  ), die Phuket besuchen werden um dort Kontakte mit den Einheimischen zu pflegen und die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln   ::  

Die Taxis rufen für einen Roundtrip (1 tägig) ca. THB 2.500,- auf.

Ankunft war am 31.01. Abfahrt wird am 04.02. sein.

Wer sich das anschauen mag, muß zum Tiefseehafen an der Ao Mak Ham fahren !

Bagsida

----------


## Enrico

::   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Dazu passend: Tausende von Marines (Cobra-Gold-Manöver) fallen vom 1. bis 11. Februar in Pattaya ein,
um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Dazu passend: Tausende von Marines (Cobra-Gold-Manöver) fallen vom 1. bis 11. Februar in Pattaya ein,
> um die Wirtschaft anzukurbeln.
> 
> Gruss Alex



Ja da schaut dann Pattaya aus wie leergepudert.

----------


## konradadenauer

Ich vermute, dass noch genügend Puderdosen herumlaufen.

----------

> Ich vermute, dass noch genügend Puderdosen herumlaufen.


Aber ob man(n) diesen Rest vom Restwarenpuder mag?

----------

